# Our New Floating Outback...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, it's not really an Outback (until they start making boats), but it is all ours (and the bank's). We still have our Outback, but when it is 100+ degrees in the summer, I want to be on the water. So, we gave in (at the boat show) and bought a new Rinker 350 Express Cruiser (35') with all the comforts of our Outback.

http://home.austin.rr.com/ktaylor1/boatpage/index.htm

Now, I just have to figure out where to put my Outbackers.com decal...









How do we get this thing into the RV park?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kevin,

I've been waiting for pictures ever since you told me about it.

BTW, the mswalt's are ready to "sail" anytime you guys are.









Mark

See y'all in San Marcos.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweeeeet! Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> Sweeeeet! Have you decided on a name yet?


Yep...

"Changes in Latitudes"

We're big Jimmy Buffett fans...


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Where's the slide at? Awesome boat!....and how much fuel she hold?

and how many does it sleep?


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

AWESOME! Someday . . .

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> Where's the slide at? Awesome boat!....and how much fuel she hold?
> 
> and how many does it sleep?


She'll be on Lake Travis (just outside of Austin). The fuel part is a bit painful...235 gallon capacity (burns about 25 gallons/hour at 25 mph). I'm just waiting for that first $500 fillup. It will sleep six.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Very nice! I'll bet you can't wait to get that baby in the water!
Enjoy the new toy


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations!!!!!!!!!!
That is one beautiful boat.
Makes me wish I was on the ocean doin' some fish'n.

gonne be hard to split your time between that and the Outback.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It is Beautiful ........Enjoy!

Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is a really nice looking boat bet it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I know space must be getting tight around the ol' ranch up there in Austin - so for now, you can drop it off at 1202 W Mesquite, Fulton, TX and we'll take real good care of - I mean, we'll watch it real close for you.

Congratulations! That's a real beauty... You are very successfully working on the ol' "most toys" game.

Sluggo


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

congrats on the boat
Very nice









Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a beauty! What engine or should I say engines does it have?.. At 25 gals an hour it must be something big.. What speed does it run? Its sure is plush..

Congrats, life surely is treating you well...

Carey


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Thats a beauty! What engine or should I say engines does it have?.. At 25 gals an hour it must be something big.. What speed does it run? Its sure is plush..
> 
> Congrats, life surely is treating you well...
> 
> Carey


The boat has twin 350s. It is not a speedster...it tops out around 40 mph (quick enough for me).

Yes, life is good (actually, we wanted a lakehouse, but it was waaaaay too much for us to afford). This way, we get our lake view (up close).


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice looking boat, even though im surrounded on 3 sides by water and close to the chesapeak bay i have never had a desire to own a boat. The potomac is really dirty anyhow. I like the layout though but they aint easy on gas...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

All I can say is WOOOOOOOOOOW! Nice boat!
(and...you're clearly not a firefighter by trade!)

Great to see another Buffett fan, however!

I can only imagine how nice a cruise in that boat will be. Have fun, take lots of pictures...and give us a complete review!

Sweeeeet boat! Congrats!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

So that would make for some tough decisions as to which toy to take out for the weekend. Glad I don't have to choose.
Sweet!


----------

